

NSA Denies It Breaks Into Google, Yahoo Servers - cdvonstinkpot
http://edition.cnn.com/2013/10/30/us/nsa-google-yahoo/index.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+rss%2Fedition_business+%28RSS%3A+Business%29

======
Nanzikambe

      "This is not NSA breaking into any databases. It would be
      illegal for us to do that. So, I don't know what the report
      is. But I can tell you factually we do not have access to
      Google servers, Yahoo servers. We go through a court
      order."
    

Very specific wording. Interesting considering the leaks indicate they're
tapping communications _between_ servers, rather than breaking into the
servers themselves

